# PC to TV connection help



## justinmac1984 (Mar 12, 2009)

I bought DVI to HDMI to connect my PC to my 46" TV. The picture works fine both as the only screen or as multi screen. The problem I am having is I cant get the sound to come from the TV. I have a separate wire for the sound but nothing I seem to do will make it work. There is a certain spot to plug them in in back of the TV which they are in the right spot so I think it has something to do with the PC side.


----------



## Tekmazter (May 22, 2008)

Let me try and explain this ... when you're using your HDMI input on your TV, your TV is going to be taking audio from the HDMI interface *only*. Since you're using DVI which doesn't carry audio and running that to the TV you're not going to get anything out of any other audio ports while you have the input of HDMI selected. 

What you need to do is get a receiver and wire the audio out from your PC to that. Then hook that to your speakers

In my case I have a Windows Media Center box with an HDMI out on the video card. I run that directly to my TV. *HOWEVER*, I wanted to leverage my high end creative labs card for audio out. So, I disabled the audio driver on my HDMI out on the PC and instead use my Creative Labs card. Out from my PC all audio goes to a Sony receiver which I have some decent mid range speakers and a sub hanging off of.


----------



## justinmac1984 (Mar 12, 2009)

I wanted to hook the sound right to the TV. I have a separate wire to go from the PC to TV, the same kinda wire that you would use for regular computer speakers. I have an adapter to plug that to my TV. In my TVs manual thats how it says to hook it up. It just seems no matter what spot I plug it into on my computer it doesnt work, even when I plug it to the spot where my computer speakers usually are.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

That's because, as Tek said, when your TV has something connected via HDMI it must expect to get audio from that too. So it shuts every other input off. (Note: HDMI has both video and audio - while DVI only has the video part.) Try the menus on the TV and see if you can't tell it to keep the other inputs active when HDMI is being used for video.


----------

